
Real-Time Noise-Aware Tone Mapping - HardyLeung
http://www.itn.liu.se/mit/research/computer-graphics-image-processing/real-time-noise-aware-tone-mapping?l=en
======
amelius
In the video at 0:22, I can see some noise on the hood of the car, that isn't
there in the unprocessed video.

